# e60 fitment, et20 ; Spacer Sizes?



## Bill109 (Aug 13, 2012)

hello everyone,
i finally purchased a set of wheels that are 19x8.5 in the front and 19x9.5 in the rear with et20 offset.

im trying to get the wheels flush, so how large of spacers should i go with? 
15mm to large? or turner motrosport sells 12.5mm; thoughts on this?

the front wheels are pretty close to flush from the 20 mm offset but wasnt sure what size you could recomend to put up there.

here is the tire info, and just to reiterate the wheels are 19x 8.5F/9.5R Et20
Exclaim UHP
Rear:
265 30 Zr (19x9)

Front:
245 35 Zr (19x8)

thanks


----------



## Bill109 (Aug 13, 2012)

there has got to be another person here with an e60 with wheels that have a 20 mm offset and decided to run spacers. sounds like a tall order but et20 seems fairly common for e60 wheels.


----------



## ModBargains.com (Jan 9, 2012)

We typically recommend the 19x8.5 ET15 up front and the 19x9.5 ET22 in the rear. I'd recommend that you go with a 5mm spacer up front to push the wheels out a little bit more. Feel free to follow the guide below.


----------



## dcalzacorta (3 d ago)

I have 19x9.5 5x120 with a 245/35r19 up front that needs spacers on a 2009 535i. Anyone know what size spacer?


----------

